# Any Cichlids for a community tank with Crystal Red Shrimp?



## roeguy (Oct 1, 2008)

Hi, I currently have a peaceful 28G tank with the following:

8 Galaxy Rasbora
6 Gold Barbs
5 Glolite Tetra
4 Furcata Rainbow
4 Amano Shrimp
3 Crystal Red Shrimp
1 Clown Pleco
1 African Dwarf Frog

Moderately planted with some Java Moss, Dwarf Sag, Hygro.

I have been thinking of adding a couple of dwarf cichlids to complete the picture. However I have some concerns:

1) Am I overstocked as is, or can i fit in 2 dwarf cichlids.
2) Would the Shrimp, Pleco or Frog be at risk of being killed, especially the CRS.
3) Which cichlids would be most appropriate in this setup and why?

Thanks


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well with that setup any Cichlid is well equipped to kill a molting shrimp. German blue rams are nice looking but territorial at times. Bolivians arent very territorial and are your best bet. a lot of aspisto's are pretty territorial and may stress a few of your other fish out. Your rainbows get to like 5 inches so your tank all ready is almost maxed as it is though. you may be able to squeeze in a pair of Bolivians. but i would rather give space then crowed right.


----------



## Hitch (Apr 26, 2009)

I agree with Tropicana, your tank is already a little crowed, especially if all of your fish is full grown. 

SO I would advise you to rehome some if you want some dwarf cichlids. In the tank like yours, even the least territorial bolivian will be agressive towards your other fish. (and eat the shrimps.)


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The other issues aside, there are few cichlids that wont eat a molting shrimp. My Julidochromis Marileri Gombe leave shrimp alone at adult size but will eat babies if given the opportunity although they aren't really hunters. Some of the vegetarian cichlids might also work but I wouldnt test that theory on crs.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Well vegetarian cichlids will become carnivorous in seconds given the opportunity. i have tried shrimp with almost all cichlids and i found it either with no legs/eyes. or just its old shell after it molted. baby shrimp are definite goners even with the current fish you have atm. few will survive maybe. considering basicly all SA cichlids are carnivorous and almost all Africans are herbivorous but get 3"+ usually no cichlid works with shrimp. even though Africans are herbivorous they know there meat. 

lol and funny thing Cory i had 4 Julidochromis regani kipili and they were eating ghost shrimp when they were 1.4".

Overall i wouldn't get shrimp since Cichlids seem to have a mind of their own unlike community fish(tetra/mollies/rainbows etc. they are intelligent fish and know live food.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The marileri gombe are one of the smallest in the species they also have small mouths really small for the size of the fish. It's because of what /how they ate in tanganikya as I recall. They eat the baby shrimp if they wander by but they prefer soft little tiny things that move slowly which most folks dont have in their aquarium . 

But like I said initially, that is all other issues aside and there are other more relevant issues in this setup .


----------



## Katalyst (Jul 29, 2007)

Compatible tankmates for shrimp: other shrimp, snails and some ancistrus pleco's.


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

lol yeah. no kidding Kat.


----------



## papik (Oct 6, 2008)

x-nay on the shrimp eh!


----------

